# Tacoma Pics



## PhatSupraTT

Finally got to use my plow! It's a22 series w/downpressure on a 2000 Tacoma 4cyl Automatic.

Couldn't be more impressed with the combo. I own some apartment buildings and it cleared the heavy wet snow with ease. I read a lot of posts from fellow Tacoma owners and you guys were right, it is very capable.

Do I need to worry about my transmission overheating? How will I know if it's overheating? Will it smell, shift hard, anything? I've read a lot of you guys are not running a tranny cooler and I'd rather not unless necessary.

Thanks
Mark


----------



## PhatSupraTT

I have a 3/4 picture but it won't let me post it here because I tested it in test forum. How do I get it in here?


----------



## Flipper

Why not run a tranny cooler? Easy to put in, cheap and gives you piece of mind all the time.


----------



## toby4492

Here is your 3/4 picture. I copied it out of the test forum. We at Sno-Way appreciate your business.


----------



## basher

Careful with a tranny cooler, to cold can be as bad as too hot. You should have a transmission warning light. Check your owners manual.

That sucker would look real good with one of the new SUPER DEFLECTORS. Snoway calls them EZ FIT I think, we call them SUPER DEFLECTORS because they .. well .. they're tough as he!! you can pick the plow up by grabbing the front of the deflector. I do It all the time with a 8.5 to demo it. Fits just about any plow, adds a real aggressive look and function to the plow. It STOPS blow over, saving visibility and wiper transmissions.

Toby Got a picture? a head on shot mounted would be nice.


----------



## toby4492

basher;444569 said:


> Toby Got a picture? a head on shot mounted would be nice.


I do not have anything that I can upload. This thread has a picture of one on a 26 series on an F150.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=50084

Best I can do at the moment.


----------



## PhatSupraTT

Thanks Toby for adding the pic. 

Out of curiosity, how much does one of those deflectors go for?


----------



## toby4492

PhatSupraTT;444631 said:


> Thanks Toby for adding the pic.
> 
> Out of curiosity, how much does one of those deflectors go for?


Not a problem adding the picture. I try to keep a library of photos so when people ask I can show them specific applications. This site has allowed me to expand my library.

As far as the deflector price, our suggested retail is $250.

Let it snow


----------



## Flipper

I have never heard anyone in the transmission business not recommend a tranny cooler for a truck that plows snow.

If in doubt ask Toyota or a good tranny builder. 

My Toyotas are standards so I don't have one.


----------



## basher

Flipper;444680 said:


> I have never heard anyone in the transmission business not recommend a tranny cooler for a truck that plows snow.
> 
> If in doubt ask Toyota or a good tranny builder.
> 
> My Toyotas are standards so I don't have one.


Not recommending against trans coolers, just recommending you match the unit to the truck and not just throw on the biggest thing that fits.


----------



## deere615

Not a toyota fan but that is a nice looking setup you got there.


----------



## PA-plow-at-home

PhatSupraTT;444412 said:


> View attachment 28979
> 
> Finally got to use my plow! It's a22 series w/downpressure on a 2000 Tacoma 4cyl Automatic.
> Couldn't be more impressed with the combo...


Mark,

Is your 2000 Tacoma a 4x4 vehicle, or 4x2 ?
It sounds like the 4-cyl engine doesn't have any problem pushing the snow. Do you feel like it would be better if you had the 6-cyl engine?

Your Tacoma looks great. I've thought about getting a regular cab Tacoma, but it seems that if you want a new Tacoma reg cab with 4x4, you have to get it with a manual transmission. You can't get the reg cab with 4x4 and auto trans (at least thats what the "build" section on Toyota.com shows).

PA-plow-at-home


----------



## PhatSupraTT

Thanks guys for the positive comments.

PA, it's a 4x4 automatic. It must be the newer reg. cab Tacomas don't come with autos? Of course I would prefer the V6 but it's definitely not a necessity as long as I plow in 4-low. With all the torque of 4-low, it only requires a light foot on the gas pedal. Definitely exceeded my expectations.

Mark


----------



## PhatSupraTT

Question mainly for Toby,

I know the warranty is 2 years elec/hydr. and a 5 year structural. What exactly does structural mean? If I put a hole in the blade, is that replaced free of charge or isn't that covered?

Thanks


----------



## toby4492

PhatSupraTT;448822 said:


> Question mainly for Toby,
> 
> I know the warranty is 2 years elec/hydr. and a 5 year structural. What exactly does structural mean? If I put a hole in the blade, is that replaced free of charge or isn't that covered?
> 
> Thanks


Everything that we cover will be in your owner's manual. If you were to puncture a hole through the blade skin we do not cover that under warranty. The skin is covered against material defects for a period of 2 years.


----------



## greenbayguy

PhatSupraTT;445532 said:


> Thanks guys for the positive comments.
> 
> PA, it's a 4x4 automatic. It must be the newer reg. cab Tacomas don't come with autos? Of course I would prefer the V6 but it's definitely not a necessity as long as I plow in 4-low. With all the torque of 4-low, it only requires a light foot on the gas pedal. Definitely exceeded my expectations.
> 
> Mark


Hey man,

New to the forum as of today. I live 90 minutes Southeast of you, so we likely get a lot of the same weather. I am looking at a similar set-up. I was just hoping you could clarify a couple things: for whatever reason Sno-way does not have Green Bay distribution, just Appleton and Shawano; where did you get yours? Did you possibly get it used?

So you run a V4, in 4-low? How much plowing are you doing? All morning, just your driveway? I'd be running virtually the same truck and I've had some naysayers tell me I must have at least 3/4 ton V8.

Last thing, and you may have previously posted this, did you do anything to your suspension? Is it even a concern?

Love Wausau, went to the extension for a year, Wisconsin's next big thing. Thanks!


----------



## PhatSupraTT

greenbayguy;680310 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> New to the forum as of today. I live 90 minutes Southeast of you, so we likely get a lot of the same weather. I am looking at a similar set-up. I was just hoping you could clarify a couple things: for whatever reason Sno-way does not have Green Bay distribution, just Appleton and Shawano; where did you get yours? Did you possibly get it used?
> 
> So you run a V4, in 4-low? How much plowing are you doing? All morning, just your driveway? I'd be running virtually the same truck and I've had some naysayers tell me I must have at least 3/4 ton V8.
> 
> Last thing, and you may have previously posted this, did you do anything to your suspension? Is it even a concern?
> 
> Love Wausau, went to the extension for a year, Wisconsin's next big thing. Thanks!


Truck is completely stock, no modifications at all and I don't put any weight in the box. I plow 5 private drives and one large 8-plex lot I own with no complaints. The truck does everything I ask with the only downfall being stacking. It won't stack with the big boys but it's not an issue if you think ahead and leave yourself room.

I bought the plow new from a Sno-Way dealer in Wausau and am surprised theres no dealer in Green Bay.

Mark


----------



## SHunter080703

How has it been without the tranny cooler?


----------



## PhatSupraTT

Knock on wood.....but I haven't had any problems. I plow quite slow in comparison to others I've seen and 4-low I'm sure helps.


----------



## SHunter080703

PhatSupraTT;686460 said:


> Knock on wood.....but I haven't had any problems. I plow quite slow in comparison to others I've seen and 4-low I'm sure helps.


Good to hear you haven't had any problems.

I can't wait to get mine.


----------

